# Fin Rot...



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I posted a couple of weeks back asking about some spots of missing scales on one of my fish:














































Well, I monitored water quality and have been sticking to a tight water change schedule and everything is more or less perfect. Yet this one fish has just gotten worse. It has now developed white cottony things on those spots as well as above one eye. Its really odd b/c its only one side of his body. Also its anal fins seem to have a chunk tanke out of them, and his tail also has a good size chunk missing.

I have treated twice with Jugle Fungus Clear, and the fish is still gasping and hanging out at the water's surface. Can anyone help me please? All other fish are perfectly healthy in the tank, but this one needs help!


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It may be that the other fish are picking at this fish's wounds  and that's slowing the healing process. Jungles Fungus Clear is a good med but I think it's time to try something else.

I would remove this fish to a hospital tank and treat him with the combination of Maracyn and Maracyn-two. Without looking at a sample under a microscope it's impossible to know exactly what type of fungus or bacteria you're dealing with so that's why I suggest the Maracyn combo-- should cover just about everything bacteria and fungus-wise. 
Putting the fish in isolation will prevent anyone from picking at/on him and that will help the individual wounds and also cut down on the fish's stress which will make him better able to fight things off.

Please post back with any additional questions or concerns.

Robin


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

The other fish steer clear of him, as he was the dominant one in the tank. The original wounds weren't even inflicted by them. I was worried he was getting picked on but have watched the tank for hours and no one touches him. The problem with setting up a hospital tank is that I'm using my extra 10 gallon tanks as quarintine tanks at the moment, one of which is being treated for ich. I'll see what I can do. Where can I get those two meds you are talking about?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Maracyn and Maracyn-two are available at most fish/pet stores. Another option is Kanamycin if you can find it.

On the hospital tank--you could throw one together with a simple/cheap sponge filter and a rubber maid tub. Nothing larger than ten gallons--five would be fine. Make sure the rubber maid is something that is designed for food storage--just to avoid any sort of plastic that leaches 'anything' into the water.

Ick in one of your q-tanks? :roll: Sounds like you're got plenty to keep you busy. Let me know how it goes.

Robin


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

The ick is on its way out thanks to salt, wc's, and high temp. As of this evening no fish have any spots, so I'm going to keep it going for a few more days and hopefully that will be it...but now I feel lik I have to keep these fish quarintined for another month, and they'd already been in there for 2.

I saw maracyn and maracyn 2 at petco today, its a mardel product right? Anyway, I didn't purchase them b/c I wasn't sure it was exactly what I needed (and it would be been $20 total, which I wasn't prepared to pay, since the fish is showing a few signs of improvements, i.e. the chunk out of his tail is healing). I'm probably going to remove one of the filters from the tanks he's in, and put it on 1 10 gallon I have left even though I don't know where I'm going to put the tank. Hopefully then I can dose him with something and he'll pull through. I do have to say, that I only paid $3.50 for the fish so I am inclined to not purchase $20 worht of medicine. But my desire for him to not suffer is great enough that I can't not do all within my power to help.

Also, shouldn't I dose the tank he's in with meds too since they have all been exposed to the same stuff?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I know, the Maracyns ARE expensive. And if you're seeing improvement in the fish then you might be okay holding off.

As far as dosing the tank he's in for the benefit of the other fish: keep in mind that while fungal and bacterial infections can be contagious for the most part fish will be much less susceptible to them if the fish is relatively healthy already and in a stress free enviroment. So keeping the water conditions pristene and feeding the proper diet and taking steps to minimize any aggression will go along way in the prevention of any illness. Doesn't garuntee that your fish won't get sick but --.

It's a wise idea to remove the one sick fish--good for him and good for your other fish. Melafix would be a good product to use to speed healing. You can do daily partial water changes while dosing with Melafix just be sure to do the water change prior to the daily dose of Melafix. 
Whatever you do keep a really close watch on all of your fish. Watch for any signs of bacterial or fungal--white or gray fuzzy growth--as well as any change in behavior: lethargy, lack of appetite. In the case of the sudden appearance of white or gray fuzzy growth you'll need to do an immediate partial water change and then start the Maracyn's ASAP. (Could be Columnaris, a fast moving and usually deadly bacterial infection. )

On the ick in the other tank: try to keep the heat and salt treatment going for a full ten days and then for three days longer after you see the last white spot. Ick spends a good deal of its life cycle OFF the fish where you can't see it so that's why the longer treatment. Doing tons of partial water changes on the ick infested tank will help battle the parasite. Just be sure to replace the correct amount of salt and keep the water temp consistant. (Salt: 2-3 tablespoons per five gallons; heat: 80-82)

Robin

Keeping up good water movement and the addition of 1 tablespoon of salt, (sodium chloride) per five gallons of water may help to prevent the spread of certain bacterial infections.


----------

